# Celebrating Cinco de Mayo This Saturday?



## ClassicRockr (May 2, 2018)

Even though this isn't an American holiday, there sure is a lot of folks that will head to their favorite Mexican restaurant and celebrate. Funny that most, if not-al,l of those that celebrate are American decent, except for the Mexican entertainment. 

Where we go, the place is packed and local law enforcement is there to direct traffic. We know the Mariachi singer (Jorge) who is there in full Mariachi costume. Excellent singer in Spanish. The side parking lot is roped off for a DJ and chairs for sitting. Towards evening, there is costumed Mexican dancers that at excellent dancers. One darkness sets in, Mexican dancers in Aztec Indian costumes do a Fire Dance, with drums beating. 

We have a good Mexican dinner and a couple of margarita's and shots of Tequila. One fantastic evening! This Saturday a couple we know will join us. That will make the "fun" all the more "fun"!! Looking very forward to it.​


----------



## RadishRose (May 3, 2018)

The date is observed to commemorate  the Mexican Army's difficult victory over the French Empire at the  Battle of Puebla, on May 5, 1862, under the leadership of General  Ignacio Zaragoza.

According to a paper published by the UCLA Center for the Study of Latino Health and Culture about the origin of the observance of Cinco de Mayo in the United States, the modern American focus on that day first started in California in 1863 in response to the resistance to French rule in Mexico.[29] "Far up in the gold country town of Columbia (now Columbia State Park) Mexican miners were so overjoyed at the news that they spontaneously fired off rifle shots and fireworks, sang patriotic songs and made impromptu speeches."[30]

A 2007 UCLA Newsroom article notes that, *"the holiday, which has been celebrated in California continuously since 1863, is virtually ignored in Mexico."*[29] TIME magazine reports that "Cinco de Mayo started to come into vogue in 1940s America during the rise of the Chicano Movement."[20] The holiday crossed over from California into the rest of the United States in the 1950s and 1960s but did not gain popularity until the 1980s when marketers, *especially beer companies*, capitalized on the celebratory nature of the day and began to promote it.[31][32] It grew in popularity and evolved into a celebration of Mexican culture and heritage, first in areas with large Mexican-American populations, like Los Angeles, Chicago, Houston and San Jose.[33]

Los Angeles' Fiesta Broadway has been billed as the largest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world, which it most certainly was at its peak in the 1990s when it attracted crowds of 500,000 or more. In recent years attendance has seen a dramatic decrease.[35][36]

On June 7, 2005, the United States Congress issued a concurrent resolution calling on the President of the United States to issue a proclamation calling upon the people of the United States to observe Cinco de Mayo with appropriate ceremonies and activities.[37] To celebrate, many display Cinco de Mayo banners while school districts hold special events to educate students about its historical significance. Special events and celebrations highlight Mexican culture, especially in its music and regional dancing. Examples include baile folklórico and mariachi demonstrations held annually at the Plaza del Pueblo de Los Ángeles, near Olvera Street. 

Commercial interests in the United States have capitalized on the celebration, advertising Mexican products and services, with an emphasis on alcoholic beverages foods and music..



Whatever it is, it's fun!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 3, 2018)

We don't celebrate Cinco de Mayo, but then again we don't go out and 'celebrate' any of the holidays.  We do have a couple of favorite Mexican restaurants that we get food from often throughout the year, don't wait for a special occasion to go to them.  I have seen the Mariachis performing for certain celebrations, nice to see them play and sing.  Hope you and your wife have fun Saturday CR!


----------



## Meanderer (May 3, 2018)

Be sure to check the date....


----------



## CeeCee (May 3, 2018)

Before Cinco de Mayo though is Star Wars day...May 4th (may the force be with you) 

I know you'll be celebrating that day too, CR.


----------



## Falcon (May 3, 2018)

Guess  I'll  thaw  and eat  a burrito.  Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## RadishRose (May 3, 2018)

where sandwiches go to get well


----------



## IKE (May 4, 2018)

I love Mexican food and Cinco de Mayo is a good excuse for me to have some tomorrow.

There is a small, hole in the wall, mom and pop Mexican place that serves excellent authentic Mexican food a few miles away that I really like.....mama feels uncomfortable going there because it's in a rather rough part of town and we're always the only non Mexicans in the place so normally I end up going by myself a couple times a month.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 4, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> Before Cinco de Mayo though is Star Wars day...May 4th (may the force be with you)
> 
> I know you'll be celebrating that day too, CR.



My wife mentioned this to me the other day, but Halloween night is our big celebration of Star Wars. The local kids loved seeing me in my complete Darth Vader costume last year. With all the cameras and iPhones taking photos, I felt like a celebrity......and loved it. All the kids wanted there photo taken next to me. Wife loved it too. This year she plans on wearing her Storm Trooper costume and standing beside me, holding her Blaster.


----------

